# 9 flathead night



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Some nights the flathead cooperate better than other nights.










I was going to name this picture "Where is Rob Nash?" 










Chad Carr got big fish with a 44 but Mmagis got a 34 and a 37!










We were so busy this morning that some of us drove off
and left a depthfinder

Hopefully we can squeeze in another trip before
the water gets too cold.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Good times! That will be my last flathead trip this year. With duck season coming Saturday I will still be in the muddy water but with different gear. A great trip to end on for me.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Sure wish I could have been there but I was snoring the night away. 20 hour drive after a week of 4AM wake-up calls and late nights getting the decoys ready added up and kicked my butt. I am off to bed again in just a few minutes. Good job though, and yes Woody missed the fish licking.


Rob


----------



## ghillyguy (Sep 14, 2012)

You guys had a great night out! I'm lucky to get two a night...on a good night


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That ranks up there with one of the most successful nights of flathead fishing that I&#8217;ve been fortunate enough to be a part of. Sure could have used Woody to keep my sleeping bag warm.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job guys!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow awesome job guys!!!


----------



## flathead (Apr 11, 2005)

These fish all caught on limb lines?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

flathead said:


> These fish all caught on limb lines?


LOL! I just about pi$$ed myself. All on rod and reel.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is the video releasing 9 flathead.


[YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats to all!!!!


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Good deal.


----------

